
Ask HN: How can I become a good Site Reliability Engineer? - rishiloyola
Hello,<p>I just started my career as an SRE. I am really passionate about this field. I do watch videos and read blogs regularly related to different architectures to increase my knowledge.<p>I want guidance from the HN community to become better SRE. What should I do in my free time? Which blogs, articles, books, videos you recommend me to watch? Please consider me as a beginner in this field. I am interested more in developing scalable architectures and distributed systems.
======
mg794613
Watch out for job offers that claim to do SRE but secretly is just a unicorn
of old-school operations AND on-call shifts AND writing various code for that
NEXT-BIG-THING project.

